# مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود



## +مادونا+ (15 يناير 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود


1- في كنيسة الأبكار
قائم بكل وقار
2- كان أصله عابد أوثنا
وسأل عن الديان
3- كان موسى من البربر
وطلب إنه يتبرر
4- سارق قاتل زاني
غسله الدم القاني
5- سمع موسى العطشان
بشيهيت كانوا سكان
6- سأل هل فيه إله
قلبي مشتاق لسماه
7- أجابه آفا إيسيذورس
تنحني له الرؤوس
8- إلهنا رؤوف حنّان
من محبته رضى الهوان
9- سلم نفسه إليه
بالنعمة تتوب في إيديه
10- وقف موسى وقال
توبني أتوب في الحال
11- بدموع وإبتهالات
وندم على كل ما فات
12- أتقدم للمسيح
وأراد أن يستريح
13- قدم توبة ورٍعة
تفاصيلها متسعة
14- وإذا بملاك موجود
بيض لوحة المشهود
15- أنبا مكاريوس رآه
وإنكتبت له الحياة
16- نال أول الأسرار
وأزال كل الأوزار
17- دي التوبة أثرها عجيب
والشارد يبقى قريب
18- القاتل أصبح بار
والسارق من الأخيار
19- والتوبة لها مفعول
والمتردد مقبول
20- عبد الشهوات والعار
وصبح أقوى الأحرار
21- والروح قاد الجبار
ووهب لحبيبه ثمار
22- إشتاق لحياة الدير
فرسم له خط السير
23- في نسكه فاق الأقران
بتواضع السهران
24- يتعب نفسه بإصرار
يملأ لهم الجرار
25- سار يقطع الطريق
وتقدم فيما يليق
26- في فضائل، في صلوات
يتخشُّع وميطانيات
27- عابد زاهد وأمين
يرعب الشياطين
28- حب الإخوة وحبوه
رفعوا الرغبة وطلبوه
29- لكن حين إمتحنوه
وخضع لما أرادوه
30- قال إستحقاقي يكون
يا رمادي الجلد تهون
31- سمع البطريرك أقواله
وإتضاع روحه وكماله
32- رسمه بأمر القدوس
سمعته كل النفوس
33- طوباك يا موسى طوباك
رب الكرمة أواك
34- وفي مرة جم طلبوك
في المجمع هايحاكموه
35- جالهم موسى القديس
ودخل مهموم وتعيس
36- سألوه إيه جاب ويّاه؟
قال إنه شايل خطاياه
37- كان درس مفيد مشهور
سامحوا الخاطئ المكسور
38- يا ريت نحيا حياتك
إذكرنا في صلاتك
39- قدام العرش العالي
أذكرنا أبانا الغالي
40- أنبا شنوده الجليل
ليكرز بالإنجيل
41- وأنبا ( ) أسقفنا
وبصلاته إحرسنا
42- والأساقفة والإكليروس
حوطهم بعساكر ني أنجيلوس
43- والشمامسة والرهبان
يارب إملأهم إيمان
44- أنبا موسى طوباك
رب الكرمة صانك وحماك



في مجمع الأطهار
بي جوري آفا موسى
قاطع طريق لزمان
بي جوري آفا موسى
حياته مليئة بالشر
بي جوري آفا موسى
حب العالم الفاني
بي جوري آفا موسى
عن الآباء الرهبان
بي جوري آفا موسى
له العظمة والجاه
بي جوري آفا موسى
أخذ شكل الإنسان
بي جوري آفا موسى
يقبل كل التائبين
بي جوري آفا موسى
وأترك ماضيك عليه
بي جوري آفا موسى
إقبلني كإبن ضال
بي جوري آفا موسى
بتنهد وبزفرات
بي جوري آفا موسى
بفؤاد محزون وجريح
بي جوري آفا موسى
علنا وبلا رجعة
بي جوري آفا موسى
يمسح خطاياه السود
بي جوري آفا موسى
ربه سامحه ونجاه
بى جورى افا موسي
بالماء والروح والنار
بى جورى افا موسي
تشعل في القلب لهيب
بى جورى افا موسي
والخاطىء إناء مختار
بى جورى افا موسي
تجعل الزاني بتول
بى جورى افا موسي
النعمة عطت له الفخار
بى جورى افا موسي
م الظلمة للأنوار
بى جورى افا موسي
وعزم يسلك في الخير
بى جورى افا موسي
كان يخدم الرهبان
بى جورى افا موسي
يمشي آلاف الأممتار
بى جورى افا موسي
في ثبات مع تدقيق
بى جورى افا موسي
في صوم في نسكيات
بى جورى افا موسي
وإيمانه أساسه متين
بى جورى افا موسي
للكهنوت إنتخبوه
بى جورى افا موسي
ثاروا الكهنة وطردوه
بى جورى افا موسي
نبذوك يا أسود اللون
بى جورى افا موسي
وعرف تقوى أحواله
بى جورى افا موسي
وصوت قال أكسيوس
بى جورى افا موسي
قد نلت رضا مولاك
بي جوري أفا موسى
لراهب إستذنبوه
بي جوري أفا موسى
على ظهره الرمل في كيس
بي جوري أفا موسى
وإيه الحمل إللي معاه؟!
بي جوري أفا موسى
قبله الرهبان بسرور
بي جوري أفا موسى
يا ريتنا في صفاتك
بي جوري أفا موسى
وأمام الرب الوالي
بي جوري أفا موسى
يعطي له عمر طويل
بي جوري آفا موسى
إحفظه يا رب وإحفظنا
بي جوري آفا موسى
إحميهم يا قدوس
بي جوري آفا موسى
والخدام في كل مكان
بي جوري آفا موسى
قد نلت رضا مولاك
بي جوري آفا موسى



الترنيمة بتنسيق مختلف
1- في كنيسة الأبكار في مجمع الأطهار
قائم بكل وقار بي جوري آفا موسى
2- كان أصله عابد أوثنا قاطع طريق لزمان
وسأل عن الديان بي جوري آفا موسى
3- كان موسى من البربر حياته مليئة بالشر
وطلب إنه يتبرر بي جوري آفا موسى
4- سارق قاتل زاني حب العالم الفاني
غسله الدم القاني بي جوري آفا موسى
5- سمع موسى العطشان عن الآباء الرهبان
بشيهيت كانوا سكان بي جوري آفا موسى
6- سأل هل فيه إله له العظمة والجاه
قلبي مشتاق لسماه بي جوري آفا موسى
7- أجابه آفا إيسيذورس أخذ شكل الإنسان
تنحني له الرؤوس بي جوري آفا موسى
8- إلهنا رؤوف حنّان يقبل كل التائبين
من محبته رضى الهوان بي جوري آفا موسى
9- سلم نفسه إليه وأترك ماضيك عليه
بالنعمة تتوب في إيديه بي جوري آفا موسى
10- وقف موسى وقال إقبلني كإبن ضال
توبني أتوب في الحال بي جوري آفا موسى
11- بدموع وإبتهالات بتنهد وبزفرات
وندم على كل ما فات بي جوري آفا موسى
12- أتقدم للمسيح بفؤاد محزون وجريح
وأراد أن يستريح بي جوري آفا موسى
13- قدم توبة ورٍعة علنا وبلا رجعة
تفاصيلها متسعة بي جوري آفا موسى
14- وإذا بملاك موجود يمسح خطاياه السود
بيض لوحة المشهود بي جوري آفا موسى
15- أنبا مكاريوس رآه ربه سامحه ونجاه
وإنكتبت له الحياة بى جورى افا موسي
16- نال أول الأسرار بالماء والروح والنار
وأزال كل الأوزار بى جورى افا موسي
17- دي التوبة أثرها عجيب تشعل في القلب لهيب
والشارد يبقى قريب بى جورى افا موسي
18- القاتل أصبح بار والخاطىء إناء مختار
والسارق من الأخيار بى جورى افا موسي
19- والتوبة لها مفعول تجعل الزاني بتول
والمتردد مقبول بى جورى افا موسي
20- عبد الشهوات والعار النعمة عطت له الفخار
وصبح أقوى الأحرار بى جورى افا موسي
21- والروح قاد الجبار م الظلمة للأنوار
ووهب لحبيبه ثمار بى جورى افا موسي
22- إشتاق لحياة الدير وعزم يسلك في الخير
فرسم له خط السير بى جورى افا موسي 
23- في نسكه فاق الأقران كان يخدم الرهبان
بتواضع السهران بى جورى افا موسي
24- يتعب نفسه بإصرار يمشي آلاف الأممتار
يملأ لهم الجرار بى جورى افا موسي
25- سار يقطع الطريق في ثبات مع تدقيق 
وتقدم فيما يليق بى جورى افا موسي
26- في فضائل، في صلوات في صوم في نسكيات
يتخشُّع وميطانيات بى جورى افا موسي
27- عابد زاهد وأمين وإيمانه أساسه متين
يرعب الشياطين بى جورى افا موسي
28- حب الإخوة وحبوه للكهنوت إنتخبوه
رفعوا الرغبة وطلبوه بى جورى افا موسي
29- لكن حين إمتحنوه ثاروا الكهنة وطردوه
وخضع لما أرادوه بى جورى افا موسي
30- قال إستحقاقي يكون نبذوك يا أسود اللون
يا رمادي الجلد تهون بى جورى افا موسي
31- سمع البطريرك أقواله وعرف تقوى أحواله
وإتضاع روحه وكماله بى جورى افا موسي
32- رسمه بأمر القدوس وصوت قال أكسيوس
سمعته كل النفوس بى جورى افا موسي
33- طوباك يا موسى طوباك قد نلت رضا مولاك
رب الكرمة أواك بي جوري أفا موسى
34- وفي مرة جم طلبوك لراهب إستذنبوه
في المجمع هايحاكموه بي جوري أفا موسى
35- جالهم موسى القديس على ظهره الرمل في كيس
ودخل مهموم وتعيس بي جوري أفا موسى
36- سألوه إيه جاب ويّاه؟ وإيه الحمل إللي معاه؟!
قال إنه شايل خطاياه بي جوري أفا موسى
37- كان درس مفيد مشهور قبله الرهبان بسرور
سامحوا الخاطئ المكسور بي جوري أفا موسى
38- يا ريت نحيا حياتك يا ريتنا في صفاتك
إذكرنا في صلاتك بي جوري أفا موسى
39- قدام العرش العالي وأمام الرب الوالي
أذكرنا أبانا الغالي بي جوري أفا موسى
40- أنبا شنوده الجليل يعطي له عمر طويل
ليكرز بالإنجيل بي جوري آفا موسى
41- وأنبا ( ) أسقفنا إحفظه يا رب وإحفظنا
وبصلاته إحرسنا بي جوري آفا موسى
42- والأساقفة والإكليروس إحميهم يا قدوس
حوطهم بعساكر ني أنجيلوس بي جوري آفا موسى
43- والشمامسة والرهبان والخدام في كل مكان
يارب إملأهم إيمان بي جوري آفا موسى
44- أنبا موسى طوباك قد نلت رضا مولاك
رب الكرمة صانك وحماك بي جوري آفا موسى
الترنيمة بتنسيق مختلف
في كنيسة الابكار في مجمع الاطهار 
قائم بكل وقار بي جوري آفا موسي 
كان اصله عابد اوثان قاطع طريق لزمان 
وسأل عن الديان بي جوري آفا موسي 
كان موسي من البربر حياته مليئة بالشر 
وطلب ان يتبرر بي جوري آفا موسي 
سارق قاتل زاني حب العالم الفاني 
غسله الدم القاني بي جوري آفا موسي 
سمع موسي العطشان عن الآباء الرهبان 
بشيهيت كانوا سكان بي جوري آفا موسي 
وسأل هل فيه اله له العظمة والجاة 
قلبي مشتاق لسماه بي جوري آفا موسي 
اجابه آفا ايسيذوروس الهنا قوي قدوس 
تنحني له الرؤوس بي جوري آفا موسي 
الهنا رؤوف حنان اخذ شكل انسان 
من محبته رضي الهوان بي جوري آفا موسي 
الهنا وعده امين يقبل كل التائبين 
ويحب المنسحقين بي جوري آفا موسي 
سلم نفسك اليه واترك ماضيك علي 
بالنعمة تتوب في ايديه بي جوري آفا موسي 
وقف موسي وقال اقبلني كابن ضال 
توبني اتوب في الحال بي جوري آفا موسي 
بدموع وابتهالات بتنهد وبزفرات 
وندم علي كل ما فات بي جوري آفا موسي 
اتقدم للمسيح بفؤاد محزون وجريح 
واراد ان يستريح بي جوري آفا موسي 
قدم توبة ورعة علنا وبلا رجعة 
تفاصيلها متسعة بي جوري آفا موسي 
واذا بملاك موجود يمسح خطاياه السود 
بيض لوحه مشهود بي جوري آفا موسي 
انبا مكاريوس رآه ربه سامحه ونجاه 
وانكتبت له الحياة بي جوري آفا موسي 
نال اول الاسرار بالماء والروح والنار 
وازال كل الاوزار بي جوري آفا موسي 
دي توبة أثرها عجيب تشعل في القلب لهيب 
والشارد يبقي قريب بي جوري آفا موسي 
القاتل اصبح بار والخاطئ اناء مختار 
والسارق من الاخيار بي جوري آفا موسي 
التوبة لها مفعول تجعل الزاني بتول 
والمتمرد مقبول بي جوري آفا موسي 
عبد الشهوات والعار النعمة عطت له فخار 
وصبح اقوي الاحرار بي جوري آفا موسي 
والروح قاد الجبار من الظلمة للأنوار 
ووهب لحبيبه ثمار بي جوري آفا موسي 
اشتاق لحياة الدير وعزم يسلك في الخير 
فرسم له خط سير بي جوري آفا موسي 
في نسكه فاق الأقران كان يخدم الرهبان 
بتواضع السهران بي جوري آفا موسي 
يتعب نفسه باصرار يمشي آلاف الأمتار 
يملأ لهم الجرار بي جوري آفا موسي 
سار يقطع الطريق في ثبات مع تدقيق 
وتقدم فيما يليق بي جوري آفا موسي 
في فضائل في صلوات في صوم في نسكيات 
بتخشع ومطانيات بي جوري آفا موسي 
عابد زاهد وأمين وايمانه اساسه متين 
يرعب الشياطين بي جوري آفا موسي 
حب الأخوة وحبوه للكهنوت وانتخبوه 
رفعوا الرغبة وطلبوه بي جوري آفا موسي 
لكن حين امتحنوه ثار الكهنة وطردوه 
وخضع لما أرادوه بي جوري آفا موسي 
قال استحقاقي يكون نبذوك يا أسود اللون 
يا رمادي الجلد تهون بي جوري آفا موسي 
سمع البطرك اقواله وعرف تقوي أحواله 
واتضاع روحه وكماله بي جوري آفا موسي 
رسمه بأمر القدوس وصوت قال أكسيوس 
سمعته كل النفوس بي جوري آفا موسي 
طوباك يا موسي طوباك قد نلت رضا مولاك 
رب الكرمة قواك بي جوري آفا موسي 
وفي مرة جم طلبوه لراهب استذنبوه 
وفي المجمع هايحاكموه بي جوري آفا موسي 
جالهم موسي القديس علي ظهره الرمل في كيس 
ودخل مهموم وتعيس بي جوري آفا موسي 
سألوه ايه جاب وياه وايه الحمل اللي معاه 
قال انه شايل خطاياه بي جوري آفا موسي 
كان درس مفيد مشهور قبله الرهبان بسرور 
سامحوا الخاطي المكسور بي جوري آفا موسي 
يا ريت نحيا حياتك يا ريتنا في صفاتك 
أذكرنا في صلاتك بي جوري آفا موسي 
قدام العرش العالي وامام الرب الوالي 
اذكرنا يا أبينا الغالي بي جوري آفا موسي 
أنبا..... الجليل يعطي له عمر طويل 
ليكرز بالانجيل بي جوري آفا موسي 
والأساقفة والاكليروس احميهم يا قدوس 
حوطهم بعساكر أنجيلوس بي جوري آفا موسي 
والشمامسة والرهبان والخدام في كل مكان 
يارب املأهم ايمان بي جوري آفا موسي 
أنبا موسي طوباك قد نلت رضا مولاك 
رب الكرمة صانك وحماك بي جوري آفا موسي 
تفسير اسمك في أفواه كل المؤمنين 
الكل يقولون يا اله الأنبا موسي أعنا أجمعين 
__________________​


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

أنبا موسي طوباك قد نلت رضا مولاك
رب الكرمة صانك وحماك بي جوري آفا موسي
تفسير اسمك في أفواه كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا اله الأنبا موسي أعنا أجمعين 

اميييييييين 

شكرا ليكى يا مادونا على التمجيد الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل


----------



## تونى 2010 (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

*بركه صلاته تكون معنا امين*


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

ميرسى ع مرورك


----------



## emadjesus (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

سلام لكم


بركة صلاتة تكون معنا جميعا وربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمة يا مادونا على الموضوع الجميل دا 


من اقول القديس العظيم موسى الاسود


*من كلماته زاره أحد الاخوة في الإسقيط وطلب منه كلمة: فقال له الشيخ: اذهب واجلس في قلايتك، وهي تعلّمك كل شيء. إن من يهرب من الناس يشبه كرمة حان قطافها. أمّا الذي يقيم بين الناس فيشبه الحصرم. إذا حفظنا وصايا آبائنا فإني أضمن لكم أن البرابرة لا يأتون إلى هنا. ولكن إذا لم نحفظها، فإن المنطقة هذه ستقفر. 


قال الأب بيمن إن أخًا سأل الأب موسى: بأية طريقة يميت الإنسان نفسه عن قريبه؟ قال له الشيخ: إذا لم يضع الإنسان نفسه عقليًا في القبر ثلاثة أيام، لا يمكنه أن يبلغ إلى قامة هذا الكلام. ينبغي للمرء أن يموت عن قريبه حتى لا يدينه في شيء. ينبغي للإنسان أن يميت نفسه عن كل أمرٍ شريرٍ قبل خروجه من الجسد لكي لا يسيء إلى أحد. إذ لم يشعر الإنسان في أعماقه أنه خاطئ، لا يصغي إليه الله.

سأله أخ: وما معنى قولك أن يشعر الإنسان في أعماقه أنه خاطئ؟ أجابه الأب إن من يحمل خطاياه لن يرى خطايا قريبه. إذ لم تتفق الصلاة مع السيرة، عبثًا يكون التعب. 


قال أخ: وما معنى اتفاق الصلاة مع السيرة يا أبتِ؟ أجاب الأب: أقصد أن نعمل ما نصلىّ من أجله، إذ عندما يتخلى الإنسان عن مشيئته يتصالح مع الله، ويقبل الله صلاته.


سأله أخ: في كل مسعى للإنسان، ما الذي يساعده فيه؟ قال الشيخ: الله هو الذي يعين، لأنه مكتوب: "الله لنا ملاذ وقوة، عون لنا في الشدائد التي تكتنفنا" (مزمور45: 2). 


قال الأخ: وما نفع الأصوام والأسهار إذًا يا أبتِ؟ أجابه الشيخ: هذه من شأنها أن تجعل النفس وديعة متواضعة، لأنه مكتوب: "أنظر إلى تعبي وتواضعي وامح كل سيئاتي" (مزمور 24: 18). فإذا ما جنت النفس كل هذه الثمار، فإن الله لأجل هذه يتحنن عليها. 


وقال الأخ للأب: وماذا يعمل الإنسان بكل تجربة تأتيه أو بكل فكر من الشرير؟ قال الشيخ: ينبغي أن يبكي أمام صلاح الله كي ما يعينه. ويرتاح للحال، إذا ما كانت صلاته بمعرفة، لأنه مكتوب: "الرب معيني فلن أخشى ماذا يصنع بي الإنسان" (مزمور 117: 6). 


سأله الأخ إذا ما ضرب إنسان عبده لخطيئة اقترفها ماذا يقول العبد؟ أجابه الشيخ: إذ كان عبدًا صالحًا يقول: ارحمني لأني أخطأت.


فقال الأخ: ألا يقول شيئا آخر؟ أجابه الشيخ: لا، لأنه ما أن يجعل اللوم على نفسه ويقول أخطأت حتى يتحنن عليه الرب للحال، ونهاية هذه جميعها أن لا يدين الإنسان قريبه. في الواقع عندما قتلت يد الرب أبكار المصريين لم يعد هناك بيت لا ميت فيه.


فقال الأخ: وما معنى هذا أيضا يا أبت؟ أجابه الشيخ: إذا عكفنا عن معاينة خطايانا، لن نرى خطايا القريب، لأنه من الجهل أن يترك الإنسان ميته ويذهب يبكى ميت قريبه. أن تموت عن قريبك يعني أن تحمل خطاياك وأن لا تكترث لأي إنسان، صالحًا كان أم شريرًا. وأن لا تسيء إلى أحد، وأن لا تفكر بإساءة أحد في قلبك، وأن لا تحتقر من أخطأ، وأن لا تطيع من يسيئ إلى قريبه ولا تفرح له. لا تثلب أحدًا، إنما قل إن الله يعرف كل واحدٍ. لا توافق المتكلم بالسوء على قريبه. هذا هو معنى الدينونة. لا يكن لك عداوة مع أحد. لا تحقد في قلبك على أحدٍ. لا تمقت من يعادي قريبه. هذا هو السلام.


المتواضعون كالصخرة , تنزل إلي أسفل و لكنها ثابتة وراسخة ، أما المتكبرون فأنهم كالدخان , يعلو إلي فوق و يتسع وفيما هو يعلو يضمحل ويتبدد . *





الذي يتهاون بعفة جسده يخجل في صلاته

كمثل بيت لا باب له الإنسان الذي لا يحفظ لسانه .

أمور تحفظ الشباب من الفكر الردئ : القراءة في الكتب المقدسة – طرح الكسل – القيام في الليل للصلاة – التحلي بالتواضع دائماً 


المتواضعون كالصخرة , تنزل إلي أسفل و لكنها ثابتة وراسخة ، أما المتكبرون فأنهم كالدخان , يعلو إلي فوق و يتسع وفيما هو يعلو يضمحل ويتبدد . 


اختبر نفسك كل يوم وتأمل فى أى المحاربات انتصرت

من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه 


داوم على الصلاة كل حين يستنير قلبك بالرب


ودا رابط بسيط بيعرف مين هو القديس موسى الاسود

http://ca.geocities.com/tamgeed/B-STMOUSA.htm


سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## +مادونا+ (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

ميرسى كتير لمرورك وعلى الاضافه الجميله دى


----------



## ايرينى جورج (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

شفاعتك معانا
يا انبا موسى​


----------



## +مادونا+ (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

تسلم لمرورك


----------



## emadjesus (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

سلام لكم


واحب اشارك كمان بظهور الانبا موسى الاسود فى دير البراموس 

                          ودى الصورة










سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## +مادونا+ (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## +مادونا+ (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مديح القديس الشهيد الأنبا موسى الأسود*

تسلم لمرورك


----------

